# mx-810



## seagate5778 (Oct 11, 2014)

the above listed remote has been difficult finding support. The unit comes with a USB cable to download the necessary software. Upon completing this task, I am unable to find the destination needed to program the unit. Is this a whimsical mission or is there a realistic chance of getting the info and/or support to making this remote a useful accessory?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

URC remotes are programmed by authorized dealers. Call around and get a quote from your local integrator.


----------

